# Scale length 25.5" vs 26.5", Ibanez UV777 vs Schecter



## mnit1965 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all,

after many years playing classic rock and blues with Strat's and Tele's, i'm tempted to go back to my teen years and play some metal, what i grew up with.

So i want to buy a first 7 string. For gear, i already have an ENGL 530 preamp that i plug to the effects return of a Marshall 2x12 combo.

When 7 strings come to my mind, i always think of the Ibanez UV777BK, because of the association with Vai (Passion & Warfare album), a guitar that i always wanted to have.

But... It has "only" a 25.5" scale length. Everybody seems to talk about longer scales (26.5") when playing extended range instruments, and the Schecter Hellraiser and Jeff Loomis (2 models that i also like).

Also, the UV777BK has active pickups (Blaze), and the Schecter's have active EMG's...

My style? Well, recently i've benn listening to Nevermore and Jeff Loomis a lot, so the Schecter Hellraiser and Jeff Loomis model seem tempting. I really like that tight rhythm sound. I don't know if tune down a 1/2 step (with 10's strings) or just play in standard tuning (with 9's), i'll see.

So, to resume my questions, considering my metal preferences (Nevermore kinda sound):

- does a 25.5" vs 26.5" makes so much difference when playing standard 7 string tuning (B-E-A-D-G-B-E) or even tuned down 1/2 step?

- does the active EMG's of the Schecters make so much difference through an already high gain amp/preamp? Would the Blazes with some booster achieve the same sound?

Thanks!


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 7, 2013)

I could type sooooo much but in the end all I would be saying is this: Get the UV777BK! You won't regret it!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Aug 7, 2013)

UV777bk all day, every day.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 7, 2013)

UV70P... DUDE!


----------



## mnit1965 (Aug 7, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> I could type sooooo much but in the end all I would be saying is this: Get the UV777BK! You won't regret it!



I guess not, it's a 7 string i always wanted  I was just worried about the 25.5 scale and the fact it has not actives for that tight metal...


----------



## mnit1965 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tom 1.0 said:


> UV777bk all day, every day.


----------



## mnit1965 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mega-Mads said:


> UV70P... DUDE!



The UV70P shure looks damn cool, love it! But i have my eyes on a deal where i can get the UV777BK (used) for less than UV70P new


----------



## mnit1965 (Aug 7, 2013)

Another thing:

i keep hearing that the older UV's are better, better built, attention to detail, etc.

The one i have my eyes on is a 2000 one, Fujigen factory, Lo-Pro Edge and the 1-piece neck.

Is this a good thing, a good UV year?


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 7, 2013)

mnit1965 said:


> Another thing:
> 
> i keep hearing that the older UV's are better, better built, attention to detail, etc.
> 
> ...



Some might say to buy this for the bridge alone.


----------



## DrJazz (Aug 7, 2013)

mnit1965 said:


> Fujigen factory, Lo-Pro Edge and the 1-piece neck



Fujigen is known for the quality of its crafting. I think all Ibanez higher-end models are made there (or at least, I think this was the case in the early 2000s), so it's not that much of a surprise that your Ibanez comes from Fujigen as well.

Out of all the tremolos you'll find on an ibanez, the Lo-Pro Edge is by far my favorite.

I'm not much fond of 1-piece necks, I'm pretty sure Ibanez made some laminate-neck Universes at some point or another, but this point isn't as important as, say, the trem unit. At least for me.

In the end, especially if you're getting a great deal, I don't see any reason not to pull the trigger.


----------



## LORD S810 (Aug 7, 2013)

UV777bk, all day.


----------



## Gram negative (Aug 7, 2013)

The extended scale of the Loomis isnt going to make that big of a difference when it comes to playing, especially if you are going to play in standard tuning. If you were tuning really low, then the extended scale would make a HUGE difference. 

AS far as the Blaze pick ups go, they are pretty hot. If I were you, I would get the Universe, and change out the bridge pickup to a Dimarzio EVO, or a Dimarzio D-activator. Both of those pickups will get a really tight sound.


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 7, 2013)

You can just use thicker strings to compensate having standard scale. If you're not tuning really low then it's not a problem at all. 

There are plenty of passive pickups that can do tight metal sounds


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 7, 2013)

mnit1965 said:


> I guess not, it's a 7 string i always wanted  I was just worried about the 25.5 scale and the fact it has not actives for that tight metal...



Swap out the pickups in that case, that's a very easy fix and allows you to tailor your guitar exactly how you'd want. It's also highly addictive... you have been warned


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, the 26.5" really won't make all that much difference unless you tune the thing pretty low. I have had both a 25.5" scale RG7421 and a Loomis FR and both have handled low tunings pretty well. Currently, my RG7421 is in Drop G and my strings feel completely fine (10-54+64) with no flub.

I guess the only real advantage that the Loomis has over an RG7/Universe is the fact that the longer scale gives you the option of using slightly thinner strings. If you like actives, get the Loomis. If you like passives, get the UV (you also have the option of passive-sized blackouts).

Both guitars are going to suit you just fine a half-step down


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 7, 2013)

UV all night and all day long...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Aug 7, 2013)

The thing about a schecter with actives is it will not have a ground wire hole drilled to the bridge. I've been kicking myself for getting the active version of my SLS for a year now. Get the Ibanez.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 7, 2013)

mnit1965 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> after many years playing classic rock and blues with Strat's and Tele's, i'm tempted to go back to my teen years and play some metal, what i grew up with.
> 
> ...



To answer the questions at the bottom, in my personal experience (this isn't based off any scientific fact, lol), the 25.5" 7's and 8's I've played have been "snappier" and had more attack than the larger scales (even the 1" difference to 26.5"). It is my belief that you'll get the tighter rhythm sound you prefer out of the larger scale, but this is only based off of the 5-10 specific models I've played of the shorter scale vs. the 5-10 specific models of the larger. 

As for the pickups, I think 9 times out of 10 people on here will prefer the blaze. I believe that the EMG's, especially the 707's (which I believe are what the Loomis has), are very pleasant sounding, and really shine in their low end and rhythm qualities. I cannot speak for the Blaze as I've never tried them, but from what I understand, they have a boosted low end, and Dimarzio never fails to provide an amazing pickup. I would not be concerned about the boost or gain between the two pickups because, as you kind of mentioned, those qualities can generally be manipulated through the amp. 

As for the guitar situation, I think it's largely pretty obvious the universe is a "better" guitar haha. Everything is subjective, but those things are legendary imo. I'm not discrediting the Loomis at all, it's a great guitar, and my main guitar IS a 7 string 26.5" Schecter (blackjack SLS), but it really comes down to what your priorities lie in (between pickups and scale length, etc.), and how much money you wanna spend.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 7, 2013)

I personally find 26.5 a bit of a stretch when doing 3 note per string scales/rules below or around the 5th fret. 

other than that. its fine. 

the UV will be twice the guitar the schecter is though.


----------



## Kharem (Aug 7, 2013)

You don't need the extended range for standad, I've tuning down to G# and lower on a standard scale without having to get massive string and still had pretty good tension. That said, if you think in the future you'll need the extended range its not a bad thing to have even in standard tuning, but as most the guys here have said the UV would probably be a better choice for what your thinking, and what I would take.


----------



## Dani2901 (Aug 8, 2013)

UV777!


----------



## jokerpanda (Aug 8, 2013)

i'm gonna vote for the loomis
hate the excess of abalone in the hellraiser
not a fan of the uv or jems
really cool finish in the loomis 
and at least i see more comfortable the schecter neck 
but i gotta say i don't like active pups


----------



## ChAoZ (Aug 8, 2013)

I have had a couple of Ibanez 7 string one piece necks with no cracking problems around the lock nut holes like some other models suffer from ,I took active blackouts back out of my guitar and put in blazes which I prefer and I usually prefer actives ,plus the uni will always hold value and be easier to resell


----------



## mnit1965 (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys,

Thank you all for the input!

So i guess it will be the UV777!  I was just concerned about the scale length and the passive pickups for that tight metal sound, but based on your input, it seems that the UV would be a better deal and more than capable on that metal department. Plus, with the 5-way switch, i think it will be way more versatile also.

The one i'm looking at is used, has some small nicks and scratches on the back (normal for a guitar with at least 12 years), but nothing that affects the integrity of the guitar. The Lo-pro is as new with no visible wear, the fretboard is clean and on the front is like new.

Plus, it's the 7 i always wanted since i saw a 7 string on the Passion & Warfare Vai's cover. I guess if i would go with another brand the UV would always come to my mind... And used, i can get it with a lower price than the Loomis/Hellraiser or the new UV70P.


----------



## peupeu (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi!

a thing that noone said about the difference between 25"5 and 26"5 is the strings tension.
with the same tuning and the same gauges on both length, the strings on 26"5 guitar will be harder than those on the 25"5 guitar. Or, in the 25"5 guitar, I think that you'll feel that your strings are too soft.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 9, 2013)

Put your worries to rest. 
I used to tune my 25.5" scale 7 to Drop G all the time. And I now tune to A-Standard. It works fine. 

My 7 also has even lower output pickups than the Blazes and they sound great! I'm a Death Metal player, just FYI. 

However, .09's and .10's aren't going to cut it. 
There's a thing about 7 string sets. . . . They're all wrong. 

Here is my suggestion. 
D'Addario makes a 6 string set that is .13-.17-.26-.36-.46-.62 which is, if you can tell, a normal set of .10's with a .62 on the bottom. Buy that set then buy a single .10 gauge string and you're set!

Also, a .62 might sound like its a little big at first but when tuned to B, it is very similar in tension to the .46 in E. And those strings would also be much better for tuning town a half step. If you got a regular set of .10's you would be in flub city and all of your notes on the low string would be out of tune when you play it.


----------



## peupeu (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't worry, but this is a thing to know.

I have a 7 string schecter, 26.5" scale, with A standard tuning and a 62-10 set of skull strings.
I find that the 62 is a little bit light for this tuning. when I play the A, the note is instable and out of tune.
So, if my 7 strings guitar would be 25.5", this surely be worst for these low notes.

but for the mnit1965 case, he'll tune his guitar in B, and depending the strentgh of his playing, a 62-10 set strings in a 25.5 or 26.5" scale guitar could be hard enough.

All what we write is here to guide him to make a choice.


----------



## peupeu (Aug 9, 2013)

re-reading the first post, another thing to know is about the pickups:
due to the low fequencies made by the 7 strings guitar, if you want to be heard in a mix, you schould choose pickups with low lows and higher mids.
in this way, your sound will be sharp, and you won't steal the bass place in the mix.


----------



## armdias (Aug 13, 2013)

mnit1965 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> after many years playing classic rock and blues with Strat's and Tele's, i'm tempted to go back to my teen years and play some metal, what i grew up with.
> 
> ...




mnit1965,

I was in about the same situation as you a few months ago.

I almost bought a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR for an amazing price, but the price was a typo on the site. For the real price i would have to pay for the Hellraiser i decided to wait... The Hellraiser was tempting, also the Loomis model with that maple fretboard, but after a few days i found a great deal on a UV777 (coincidence, also a 2000 model like you mention), and being the Universe the 7 string i always wanted on the first place, i pulled the trigger. I guess that if i would bought other brand 7 i would always be thinking about the UV...

And i can tell you: i don't regret it one bit, as i love it to death. Great sound, amazing playability and i don't find any problems with string tension and the 25.5 scale. Tuned to B-E standard, it feels right! And i don't have any problems getting tight metal sounds out of the Blazes and 25.5 scale (Morbid Angel, Fear Factory and early Meshuggah didn't have either)  Like you, i was also exposed to 7 strings with Vai, and later with Fear Factory, Korn, Meshuggah, Nevermore, etc.

I guess you can't go wrong with a UV (assuming you want a 7 with tremolo). There are many many 7 options available, but like someone said, these things are legendary and i guess that's for a reason. Simply quality instruments (at least the sample from 2000 i have  ). You may debate looks, etc, but in the end, Japanese UV's are simply one of the better 7's around (my opinion, of course)

You may need a longer scale if you tune down very low, but for B-E standard, and 1/2 lower, 25.5 wont't give any problems. 

My opinion: just buy it!


----------



## wat (Aug 16, 2013)

There is something special about a longer scale but dude....we're talking about a Universe here. Get the Ibanez


----------

